# Calvin's Institutes-How long to read?



## cupotea (Jun 30, 2004)

I should be getting it in today and wondering, on the average, how long will it will take to read it completely through.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2004)

Brent,
I just started reading them last week myself, so I can't give you a definitive answer. Can I get back to you, say...in 5 years or so? I should (hopefully) know by then.
Bob


----------



## cupotea (Jun 30, 2004)

[quote:599d7fcf13][i:599d7fcf13]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:599d7fcf13]
Brent,
I just started reading them last week myself, so I can't give you a definitive answer. Can I get back to you, say...in 5 years or so? I should (hopefully) know by then.
Bob [/quote:599d7fcf13]

Hopefully I'll be finished the introduction by then.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 30, 2004)

I recieved a copy of the institutes at the beginning of last summer. I have about 250 pages left. To be honest with you, I could have finished it by now.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 30, 2004)

[quote:71e8ce441d][i:71e8ce441d]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:71e8ce441d]
I recieved a copy of the institutes at the beginning of last summer. I have about 250 pages left. To be honest with you, I could have finished it by now. [/quote:71e8ce441d]

BTW Jacob,

How are things going at LC? I was there a few years ago for the pastor's conference during the state convention.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 30, 2004)

[quote:bddeef3356][i:bddeef3356]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:bddeef3356]

BTW Jacob,

How are things going at LC? I was there a few years ago for the pastor's conference during the state convention. [/quote:bddeef3356]


Oh boy! Did you ask the hot question on campus! Depends on who you ask. The board of trustees have implemented stricter policies for the hiring of professors (must write out their beliefs concerning creation/sanctity of marriage/sanctity of life). The &quot;moderates (deny inerrancy, unite on love not truth, etc. :blah1 ,&quot; as a Louisiana Baptist I am sure you are familiar with that term, claim that this violates 'academic freedom.' The &quot;fundamentalists&quot; (conservative Christians) maintain that this makes the professors accountable to their Baptist heritage. LC is tense at times. Where do I stand on this? I do believe that some professors need to be accountable to basic Christian tenets, but some of the board's ppolicies are unworkable. Thanks for asking and everyone else please forgive this tangent.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 30, 2004)

Jacob,

I remember the year I was there, they made all the hoopla over the 2002 Baptist Faith &amp; Message. I am glad I am on my way out of the SBC, hopefully.

[Edited on 6-30-2004 by CajunBibleBeliever]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 30, 2004)

I started reading them in 1989, I'm not sure if I've ever read all the way through them or not. I might have, I read sections here and there all the time.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 30, 2004)

I tried reading it straight through and got to the third book within a couple months. But after that I got burned out and went on to other books. I suppose I should try and finish where I left off.


----------



## daveb (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I'm starting the Institutes tonight, if I ever finish I'll let you know how long it took.  

That is [i:7943bfcbb0]if[/i:7943bfcbb0] I finish.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:97d839ee82][i:97d839ee82]Originally posted by daveb[/i:97d839ee82]
Well I'm starting the Institutes tonight, if I ever finish I'll let you know how long it took.  

That is [i:97d839ee82]if[/i:97d839ee82] I finish. [/quote:97d839ee82]

Thanks Dave, I am in book 1, chapter 5.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh come on guys. The book's as long as 4 meaty books. Discipline thyselves! 

[Edited on 7-4-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 12, 2004)

I finished the Institutes today! It has taken a year and three months but I finally did it! Any suggestions on what I should read now?


 [i:85f185c06f]Praise God from whom all blessings flow...[/i:85f185c06f]


----------



## Authorised (Sep 12, 2004)

Reread them.


:book:


----------



## govols (Sep 12, 2004)

Where can I get it on tape????


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2004)

Finn,

I usually read what I think I need to read. That can depend on what God is doing in my life. There are LOTS of great books to read, but you just finished a systematic theology of sorts. Maybe something focusing in on a particular topic (like sanctification for instacne) or maybe a history of the Reformation (since you just read one of the best docduments ever written that came out of the Reformation). Maybe even a commentary on the Westminster Confession.

But you have to assess what you think you need.

Having the Instittues read on Cd sounds like and interesting task. Maybe I will take that up some time......


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 12, 2004)

Matthew,
That was what I was thinking. I do plan to read the Institutes again, but at the moment Ex Nihilo wants to read them. I was planning to read some Flavel, Gerstner, and Edwards's [i:db1335ba86]Freedom of the Will[/i:db1335ba86]. 
Right now my brain is taking a breather. Although Calvin worked wonders for my theology (and as a corollary, my sanctification--intersting how that is, isn't it?), the read was extremely taxing at times, which according to Adler is what makes the brain grow.

And I am about to rest my brain by retiring for the night.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 13, 2004)

Well... when I got my set several years ago I set about to reading them... I had a job at which I could read (I should never have quit!) and I was able to read both volumes in a little under a month.


----------

